# Swollen tick bite - advice please



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, can anyone give me some advice ?

Mother found a tick on Joey this morning , think its been only 24hrs max but both of us were too freaked to take it out ( i know , so stupid but cant help it )
My sister has years of dog experience , and she took it out but thinks she may have left some of the head in. It was already a lump where the tick was, which wasnt monster size. Now a small dark smooth scab has formed over the wound , and its still a solid soft fleshy lump of something

is there anything I can put on it , or should we go to the vet asap?

He doesnt seem bothered by it, isnt scratching or looking uncomfortable , up for walks and eating well.
I took a photo of the lump



















any suggestions welcomed :confused5:

jesse


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Iv got no idea, if you squeeze it does anything come out? Maybe take him to the vets if it doesnt go down over the next 24hours or so.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

if it really feels like there is something in it I would personally gently remove the scab and squeeze it gently to see if anything comes out. . . .some people might be really against that idea but really that is what a vet would do if they thought there was something in it anyway. . . 

If it is really worrying you call the vets just for advice, even out of hours vets will happily give you advice over the telephone


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, I might try waiting until tomorrow, if its not bothering him, then give it a squeeze in the morning , when I can get an appt if its bad. 

I've got some magnesium sulphate paste that I got for my finger when it became infected on a rose thorn, it brings the pus out, but you can only use it if the skins not open. Has anyone tried that on a dog before?

jesse


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ticks often leave little bumps, even if the head has been successfully removed. I'd hold a warm, damp cloth to the area for a few mins, gently squeeze it just incase and then give it a wipe over with salt water. It should go down in a couple of days anyway 

For future reference, when removing ticks always ensure to twist them anti-clockwise as you pull them out. They burrow in clockwise, so turning anti-clockwise will untwist them and remove the head too.


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

ah didnt know about the anti clockwise thing, thanks 

jesse


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Its looking better, similar shape and colour, but smaller and not hot or pink, so I recon I will leave him alone and walk in cleaner places until its really healed 

I didnt realise that frontline needs reapplying if he gets wet/bathed, well he has swum and had a bath a couple of times since his last treatment I'll put another post up on the subject

thanks again all 

jesse


----------

